# problem mit dunlop ventil



## Lexaeus (15. August 2010)

hi,

ist mir zwar etwas peinlich, das hier posten zu müssen, aber bevor ich wahnsinnig werde, mach ichs lieber mal...

hab mir vor ca. 1 monat ein neues rad gekauft, auf dessen rädern dunlop ventile (http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Dunlop_valve.jpg&filetimestamp=20060217151732) sind.
das problem ist schnell erklärt: ich kann sie nicht aufpumpen (verwende ne beto handpumpe, die extra zu diesem rad mitgekauft wurde - es müsste also mit ihr funktionieren). hab google abgegrast und die suchfunktion hier verwendet, aber nichts dazu gefunden.
laut forenbeiträgen muss man nur die schutzkappe entfernen (und eventuell die mutter lockern) und kann lospumpen, aber es geht kein bisschen luft rein (wie auch - das teil, das von der mutter gehalten wird, lässt gar keine luft durch). die einzige möglichkeit, luft in das rad zu kriegen, ist, schutzkappe, mutter und die komische luftundurchlässige schraube zu entfernen, und die pumpe direkt am loch anzulegen. damit ist aber auch nichts gewonnen, denn sobald die pumpe gelockert wird, damit ich sie entfernen kann, ist die luft draußen bevor ich die teile wieder anschrauben kann (dauert nur wenige sekunden).

hab mich über ne stunde damit rumgeärgert und resigniert. alles an dem rad inkl. pumpe ist neu - kann doch nicht sein, dass ich wegen sowas zum händler muss oder nen adapter brauch...

hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.
danke im voraus.


----------



## lix (15. August 2010)

Lexaeus schrieb:


> ...
> laut forenbeiträgen muss man nur die schutzkappe entfernen (und eventuell die mutter lockern) und kann lospumpen,
> ...



Beim Pumpen muss nur die Schutzkappe entfernt werden, die Überwurfmutter bleibt fest. Einzig fürs Luft ablassen wird die Mutter gelockert, da sich dann die Ventilspitze samt Dichtung vom hinteren Teil (fest am Schlauch) löst und somit Luft aus dem Schlauch entweichen kann.

Gibts bei beiden Schläuchen (vorne & hinten) dieses Problem? Ggf. mit Schläuchen von Freunden vergl. u./o. die Pumpe/ Schläuche tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexaeus (15. August 2010)

lix schrieb:


> Beim Pumpen muss nur die Schutzkappe entfernt werden, die Überwurfmutter bleibt fest. Einzig fürs Luft ablassen wird die Mutter gelockert, da sich dann die Ventilspitze samt Dichtung vom hinteren Teil (fest am Schlauch) löst und somit Luft aus dem Schlauch entweichen kann.


 
genau das hab ich auch gelesen, aber es ist mir rätselhaft, wie das gehen soll. das teil, an dem ich die pumpe anlege, lässt schlicht und ergreifend keine luft durch. selbst, wenn ich nur es alleine in die pumpe stecke (ohne irgendwelche anderen teile), wird es nur rausgepustet.


----------



## Bartenwal (15. August 2010)

Hallo,
handelt es sich bei dem Dunlop Ventil um ein Schlauchventil oder um ein Blitzventil? Schlauchventile verkleben manchmal, dann hilft ein Tausch gegen ein Blitzventil.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Lexaeus (16. August 2010)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> handelt es sich bei dem Dunlop Ventil um ein Schlauchventil oder um ein Blitzventil? Schlauchventile verkleben manchmal, dann hilft ein Tausch gegen ein Blitzventil.
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal


 
es ist ein blitzventil.


----------



## Strampelmann (16. August 2010)

Dreh doch mal die Plastikkappe ab, dann die Überwurfmutter. Das Ventil nun abziehen. Wenn man durch das Ventil pustet (Gewinde im Mund) merkt man wie es sperrt beim einatmen. Falls da was klemmt: Das Ventil mit dem Gewinde in die Pumpe stecken und einen Hub pumpen. Dann sollte es auf sein. Sonst musst Du ein neues Ventil haben. Die gibts überall, wo es eine kleine Fahrradecke gibt (Baumarkt, real, ...), hab ich sogar schon in einem Rewe gesehen. Manchmal sind die auch in einer Packung Flickzeug mit drin.


----------



## Drakanji (30. August 2019)

Hallo 
Das Problem ist bestimmt gelöst, dennoch weis ich woran es lag, da ich heute das selbe Problem hatte. Die Dichtung beim Ventil war nicht ganz drauf und deswegen kam keine Luft in den Schlauch! Desweiteren war die Dichtung auch verklebt wie schon ein Vorgänger schrieb. 

Also Ventil abnehmen Dichtung bis zu Rand drauf machen und ein mal mit der Pumpe durchpusten. Danach sollte es gehen lg


----------



## memphis35 (31. August 2019)

Nach 9 Jahren   nach so einem scheiß das Forum durchsuchen und dass für Ventile die höchstens in Holland u. Kinderräder verbaut werden . Die Ferien sind doch schon fast zu Ende .


----------



## holger259 (31. August 2019)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Nach 9 Jahren   nach so einem scheiß das Forum durchsuchen und dass für Ventile die höchstens in Holland u. Kinderräder verbaut werden . Die Ferien sind doch schon fast zu Ende .



Gut zu wissen, dass die Forumspolizei auch am Wochenende bereits früh patroulliert...

Manche Leute haben echt nichts anderes im Leben zu tun.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. August 2019)

Dunlop-Ventile sind klasse. Die einzigen Ventile, die man reparieren kann ( mit Gummischlauch)
Für Klassikbikes sind die super.
Mein erstes Tourenrad, ein Rixe, mit dem ich die Provence durchquert hab und die Normandie, hatte Dunlop Blitzventil.
Die mehr als dreissig Fahrraeder, ich ich vom Sperrmuell geholt hab um die im Downhill und für Tricktests zum Motocross kaputtzufahren hatten Dunlop, meist die Version mit Gummischlauch.
Dunlop ist cool und im Winter wannst aufpumpst, kriagst bei der Standardfahrradpumpe gscheit warme Hände.

Zum Eingangsproblem noch:
Der Gummischlauch haertet aus nach einigen Jahrzehnten. Entweder wechseln (wobei ich die Verfuegbarkeit der Schlaeuchlein bezweifle) 
oder Blitzventil einbauen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (31. August 2019)

Wunderbar.
Also solche Ventilgummiüberlegungen.
Die DV bei denen der Ventilgummi tauschbar ist, naja. Wer's mag. Ich mag da nur den Kopf schütteln.
Ansonsten ist es i.G.g. egal von welchem Hersteller das DV stammt. Funktionieren i.d.R. alle ohne irgendwelche Probs.
Wenn wirklich mal nach vielen Jahren ein Ventil kaputt geht, was soll's?
Meißt kaggt heutzutage eh der Schlauch selber von Duchscheurns ab ...

P.S.:
Conti hatte vor geraumer zeit mal die Schläuche mit katastrophalen Ventilen ausgestattet gehabt. Da war schon bei neuen Schläuchen so ein extrem hoher Druck anliegend nötig, da konnte man schon Mordgelüste bekommen.

Als Ausgleich dazu    waren die AV so katastrophal das die Pumpenköpfe den Nuppsi nicht betätigt hatten.

Z.Z. alles wieder gut bei Conti ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (31. August 2019)

holger259 schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben echt nichts anderes im Leben zu tun.


Frag mal den @Drakanji   und auch mal dich selbst wie es bez. im Forum herumlungern aussieht .


----------



## ruppidog (31. August 2019)

holger259 schrieb:


> …Manche Leute haben echt nichts anderes im Leben zu tun.…





wirme schrieb:


> …Chantal heul leise…


----------



## memphis35 (31. August 2019)




----------



## Lenuar (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch gerade Probleme mit den Ventilen, als ich diese ausgebaut hatte, hat man gesehen das die Membran von dem Querloch war. Ich habe die Vorsichtig mit einer Nadel gelöst und gängig gemacht. ( Achtung nicht durchstechen) Dann hatte sich alles gelockert und beim reinpusten hat man schon gemerkt das es wieder funkitoniert.


----------

